
Meet 3 Ratings Agencies That Have Already Downgraded the U.S. - LiveTheDream
http://money.usnews.com/money/business-economy/articles/2011/07/22/meet-3-ratings-agencies-that-have-already-downgraded-the-us
======
blumentopf
Here's another one: Feri Finance AG in Bad Homburg, Germany.

Financial Times Deutschland had a somewhat ironic report on this:
<http://www.ftd.de/finanzen/maerkte/60063134.html>

